# Fishing tip 13hundred and something. Yougottabe kidding me rig.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This is about as simple as it gets. Photo 1 shows the components. 1-1/2" of dead soft stainless wire, treble hook, spinner blade (#3 Willowleaf shown here.) flytying thread (any thread) Super Glue.

The second pic show the completed rig.

Mine will work better than the commercal because the added ring will allow the blade to foul across the hooks occasionally. I always use the K.I.S.S. principle.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Captken

Do you tie the stainless down partway then double the ends back and wrap over it all?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*No need.*

Once you wrap it, it ain't coming off. Think about it, there is no strain on it at all. The suer Glue penetrates and sort of acts like resin infusing fiberglass cloth like in boat building. This rig is tough.


----------

